# Dressage gold not mentioned on news



## Keenjean (7 August 2012)

Dressage gold not mentioned on BBC 6 o'clock news. All the other sports that have won medals today were mentioned, just not the dressage team. Such a massive shame.


----------



## Renvers (7 August 2012)

its been one Radio 2, Radio 4 and Classic FM news whilst I have been driving this evening. Radio 2 had a whole segment on it and played horse related songs in celebration


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 August 2012)

it was even on R1..


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

It was on the six o'clock news that I saw!! On BBC two at 6pm as they still had the cycling on BBC one.


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			its been one Radio 2, Radio 4 and Classic FM news whilst I have been driving this evening. Radio 2 had a whole segment on it and played horse related songs in celebration
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant to hear Champion the Wonder Horse


----------



## philamena (7 August 2012)

Nice piece on the ten too! (And let's just accept now that it'll be Chris Hoy on the front pages tomorrow, and that's rightly so...)


----------



## palomino698 (7 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Brilliant to hear Champion the Wonder Horse 

Click to expand...

I didn't hear the 6pm news but yes, hearing this made me smile - much better than Paul Simon... (ducks for cover...)


----------



## Bernster (7 August 2012)

Well I've just watched three sets of round ups and barely a mention. Just got a passing reference in the bbc two one. Didn't see the whole of beeb one with lineker but seems to me we didn't have a great day at the dressage huh 

Just about to see bbc one again this eve. Any chance that gold might get a mention?!


----------



## starryeyed (7 August 2012)

Haven't watched the TV news yet but it's been talked about a lot on radio 1 today (dancing horses ) x


----------



## Bernster (7 August 2012)

Depressing comments on the bbc sport website  elitist rich kids sport.  Pah.


----------



## philamena (7 August 2012)

Bernster said:



			Well I've just watched three sets of round ups and barely a mention. Just got a passing reference in the bbc two one. Didn't see the whole of beeb one with lineker but seems to me we didn't have a great day at the dressage huh 

Just about to see bbc one again this eve. Any chance that gold might get a mention?!
		
Click to expand...

It'll be reflected on the BBC1 prog on now. To be fair, the Brownlee brothers, Hoy's 6th medal and the Pendleton "scandal" are big stories. They will also be thinking there's a significant chance they'll have more horsey medals to talk about tomorrow and Thurs, and all of these other stories are today only opportunities. It would be fab to have more coverage tonight, don't get me wrong, but actually I think we've done OK in the scheme of things and knowing a bit about how these decisions get made.


----------



## criso (7 August 2012)

It will get at least a mention on  late night BBC1 round up so Gaby Logan can play 'Gold' and move the marker up the board a notch.


----------



## Bernster (7 August 2012)

Just seems to belittle the effort and hard work for the dressage riders today. Understand the other stories are massive but the lack of coverage generally does bug me. It was the 20th medal but seems to be being left to the end of the programme as we're on to cycling now.


----------



## philamena (7 August 2012)

Bernster said:



			Just seems to belittle the effort and hard work for the dressage riders today. Understand the other stories are massive but the lack of coverage generally does bug me. It was the 20th medal but seems to be being left to the end of the programme as we're on to cycling now.
		
Click to expand...

I know, but they'll lead on the story with the biggest established following / news line - and we are always going to have a way to go on that. I genuinely think the coverage has been a massive step forward this time. One of the reasons I was most excited by the medals is the hope it'll raise the profile within the BBC as much as outside. Let's see how we go with some individual bling  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2012)

I landed into Heathrow today to be faced with our show jumpers on the front page of nearly every paper.  On my 4 hour drive back up north there was a mention of the dressage win on every bulletin on various channels.  Radio two had an interview with the editor of H&H purely about the dressage team.  I didn't see the news at six, but it was on the news at ten.  I think it has been really well celebrated.  Remember it happened on a day when quite a lot of gold medals happened, and some well known competitiors retired (Pendleton).  Who cares what random people on the internet thought!


----------



## madmav (8 August 2012)

It was on 10 o'clock news and even got on to live coverage on BBC1 in afternoon for Carl and Charlotte's round. That is quite something guys. Rejoice!


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2012)

Tried to pitch a last-minute piece to one of the broadsheets and had some interest but we'll see.


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2012)

Here's something at least 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ld-horsemen-are-every-little-girls-dream.html


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Lucy Higginson was on the Olympic Breakfast sofa this morning, the dressage team win has been mentioned at least three or four times (with video replay) this morning and last night it was the very first thing I heard on Radio 4 when I got in my car to drive home from the yard.  

I know Carl, Charlotte and Laura aren't front and centre headlines in most newspapers, but they're not relegated to the back page either.

Honestly, I think the equestrian sports have received great coverage compared with in the past.  

P


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Honestly, I think the equestrian sports have received great coverage compared with in the past.  

P
		
Click to expand...

I know, but on every piece there's umpteen comments from total Dilberts saying "equestrian sports are elitist" and "it's not a real sport". Having been trying to pitch articles refuting both these claims all this year, it's driving me a bit nuts...


----------



## Custard Cream (8 August 2012)

Did anyone see the first edition of the express that had the Dutch team (wearing bronze!) on the front page as our team?! I'll try and get a picture.


----------



## cally6008 (8 August 2012)

Just had a look at the Sun newspaper online this morning and there's a short paragraph of 2.or.3 lines about the dressage gold hidden amongst the article about chris hoy

The Mail online has it's own couple of articles about it, one about the team and one about laura and charlotte. Second one has photos the wrong way round but right captions, lol


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Just had a look at the Sun newspaper online this morning and there's a short paragraph of 2.or.3 lines about the dressage gold hidden amongst the article about chris hoy

The Mail online has it's own couple of articles about it, one about the team and one about laura and charlotte. Second one has photos the wrong way round but right captions, lol
		
Click to expand...

The Mail had a picture of the event team last week with WFP in the middle and the caption, "Zara Philips (centre)".


----------



## LCH611 (8 August 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Just had a look at the Sun newspaper online this morning and there's a short paragraph of 2.or.3 lines about the dressage gold hidden amongst the article about chris hoy

The Mail online has it's own couple of articles about it, one about the team and one about laura and charlotte. Second one has photos the wrong way round but right captions, lol
		
Click to expand...

But the Sun did have a good spread on the SJers


----------

